# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  اشتباه انتخاب سهمیه موق ثبت نام

## mil130

سلام من تو ثبت نام اشتباه سهمیمو انتخاب کردم؛الان چجوری میتونم درستش کنم؟خیلی ضروریه ممنون میشم اگه کسی اطلاع داره توضیح بده

----------


## mohaa_mad

خب چرا از سازمان سنجش نمی پرسین که راهی داره یا نه؟؟
البته بعید می دونم الان بشه عوض کرد.

----------

